
Does venture capital kill great ideas? - drm237
http://blogs.smh.com.au/innovator/archives/2007/11/does_venture_capital_kill_grea.html
======
birdman
It depends on the venture capitalists themselves. Our start-up has little to
no interference from our VCs. It feels very much the same as before we got
funding, now we just get to keep working. But again, that only says something
about our particular VCs.

If they allow you to keep working, I don't see how you can claim that "venture
capital kills great ideas."

~~~
brlewis
Is your goal to maximize customer satisfaction? Is their goal to maximize
return on investment? Might their goals and yours conflict at some point?

~~~
birdman
Sure, they'll want to cash in on their investment in a few years, so the exit
might be different from what we would do if we were on our own. But we would
have already had to go get real jobs if not for them, so in that sense they've
enabled us to work on good ideas.

